# New scorps



## hornet (Sep 11, 2007)

Well i gave my collection a boost today with 6 Urodacus yaschenkoi and 6 urodacus armatus(one gravid) Will get some pics soon.


----------



## Brettix (Sep 11, 2007)

unreal mate.can u keep scorps together or any species of them.


----------



## bylo (Sep 11, 2007)

some pics will be good ,how you planing to house them .

cheers


----------



## hornet (Sep 11, 2007)

for starters will just do sealed setups with 1% water and then start moving them into small false bottom setups. Bret you can keep some together but some its a big no-no


----------



## hornet (Sep 11, 2007)

yaschenkoi










armatus
southern fem, gravid.





northern juvie.





will try and get better pics on sand.


----------



## Duke (Sep 11, 2007)

Amazing!


----------



## DiamondAsh (Sep 11, 2007)

*Good looking Scorps Hornet, think I know where they came from 



Cheers, 

Al. *


----------



## Brock Lobster (Sep 11, 2007)

Q: how dod you know that the females gravid?

(post pics if that would help explain)


----------



## Duke (Sep 11, 2007)

This one is well and truely gravid lol:






But seriously, I think you can just look through the body and see them inside.

I found this link a good read:
http://johnbokma.com/mexit/2006/07/02/scorpion-babies-scorplings.html


----------



## Brock Lobster (Sep 11, 2007)

cheers duke


----------



## Viridae (Sep 11, 2007)

Slightly off topic, but do you ever get stung?


----------



## hornet (Sep 11, 2007)

never been stung by urodacus but got tagged by a lychas once As for how i know its gravid, the collector who knows his stuff had a look under a microscope and saw a Spermatocleutrum which is basicly a vaginal plug to stop other males inseminating her after shes already been mated.


----------



## Brettix (Sep 11, 2007)

nice pics hornet ,can i keep a pair together m and f,or do you have to breed them like T's


----------



## hornet (Sep 11, 2007)

what species do you keep?


----------



## Brettix (Sep 11, 2007)

Dont keep any yet but i want to get either your two species above or i am looking elonggatus, can i keep any of those as pairs?


----------



## hornet (Sep 11, 2007)

best not to, any rock dwellers are normally very agressive towards each other. If you wanna keep pairs or communal setups get liocheles or lychas.


----------



## ashley81 (Sep 11, 2007)

i got so U.Y scorps tody, i will post pics in a day or 2


----------



## Jen (Sep 11, 2007)

RIP Roy. My uro died last week, i just could not get him to eat. Very sad but looking to keep another one or two. where would i get the communal ones?


----------



## hornet (Sep 12, 2007)

what sp was yours jen? Unfortunatly most people keep their desert scorps, yaschenkoi in paticular, on dry sand in an open tank with a water dish. They need either a sealed setup with 1% water to sand or a false bottom setup. How are you keeping yours ash? Liocheles are the easyest of the communal species to find, i occasionaly have them anbd may do in a month ot so, same with lychas but a little harder to find, also smaller and very hard to get them to moult sucessfully,i have never got one last 2nd instar


----------



## hornet (Sep 12, 2007)

heres pics of the biggest yachenkoi


----------



## ashley81 (Sep 12, 2007)

keeping 5 in small plastic tanks and 5 in 1 foot tanks with false bottem, once i get my camera going i will post pics, 

just a queston im my false bottem tanks i have the water all the way up to the weed mat, thats on the rocks is that to high or not enough?


----------



## hornet (Sep 13, 2007)

as long as the substrate is not to dry/wet will be fine


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2007)

Not sure it was a gift i think black rock. not in sand, tho it had a tray of sand


----------



## hornet (Sep 14, 2007)

urodacus manicatus aka black rock scorp, very common in the pet trade. I keep mine on a 50/50 mix of sand and peat and use a false bottom setup, make sure they have a rock to hide under.


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Sep 14, 2007)

nice mate

i wanna get some black rock scorps


----------



## hornet (Sep 14, 2007)

might have some in a few months


----------



## Inkslinger (Sep 18, 2007)

What is the largest Australian species?


----------



## PhilK (Sep 18, 2007)

U. elongatus


----------



## Oskorei (Sep 18, 2007)

whats a false bottom setup mate?


----------



## PhilK (Sep 18, 2007)

From my understanding, you pile some rocks into the bottom of your tank (so you have a layer of rocks) then you put some gauze or wire screen over the top and pack your sand/soil whatever down onto that.

Before doing that, you insert a hollow tube down one corner into the rocky area. You put water down this, and it doesn't waterlog your sand but bathes the rocks and slowly 'trickles' up through the sand, giving a humidity gradient that the scorp can burrow down to?


----------



## Oskorei (Sep 18, 2007)

sounds like an awesome idea!


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 18, 2007)

Those things are awesome!!!


----------



## Inkslinger (Sep 18, 2007)

PhilK said:


> U. elongatus



Thankyou


----------



## hornet (Sep 19, 2007)

PhilK said:


> U. elongatus



Actually that is Urodacus excellens, elongatus is probably 2nd. Philk is spot on with the false bottom setup, used to keep the lower areas of sand moist but to keep the surface dry, best way of keeping desert scorps.


----------



## bylo (Sep 19, 2007)

what do you know about the Urodacus excellens Hornet .


----------



## hornet (Sep 19, 2007)

bylo said:


> what do you know about the Urodacus excellens Hornet .



non existent in the pet trade and to get it would have to break a few laws.


----------



## bylo (Sep 19, 2007)

hornet said:


> non existent in the pet trade and to get it would have to break a few laws.


are they only found in Nat parks or are they protected


----------



## hornet (Sep 19, 2007)

protected, native to the NT so illegal to remove them.


----------



## Inkslinger (Sep 19, 2007)

Are rainforest Scorps communal?


----------



## hornet (Sep 19, 2007)

sure are, i have lost about 2 out of probably 100 or so i have kept, just dont keep big ones with smaller ones. By that i mean 2 to canibalism and kept in groups of 10 at max.


----------



## Inkslinger (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks for that I have never had a great deal of success with the desert variety getting 2-3 years mak out of them


----------



## hornet (Sep 19, 2007)

how were you keeping them? False bottom setups should give alot better results.


----------



## Inkslinger (Sep 19, 2007)

No I wasn't but it has been 10years since I kept scorps and the system being used then was not right, bit like people who insist on putting cotton wool in their spiders water


----------



## nook171 (Sep 19, 2007)

nice pics hornet


----------



## DiamondAsh (Sep 19, 2007)

Inkslinger said:


> No I wasn't but it has been 10years since I kept scorps and the system being used then was not right, bit like people who insist on putting cotton wool in their spiders water




*There is so much false info out there. It took a while for me to find a place with the right info. Bylo's caresheets are really good as is The Spiral Burrow for information and their forum is very friendly with plenty of hints and tips.*


----------



## hornet (Sep 19, 2007)

Inkslinger said:


> No I wasn't but it has been 10years since I kept scorps and the system being used then was not right, bit like people who insist on putting cotton wool in their spiders water



even most of the ways being used these days are totally wrong, people buy from petstorews and think they know what they are talking bout


----------



## hornet (Sep 19, 2007)

nook171 said:


> nice pics hornet



cheers


----------



## nook171 (Sep 19, 2007)

whens the next time you are heading out ?|


----------



## hornet (Sep 19, 2007)

oct 1st


----------



## nook171 (Sep 19, 2007)

what you going for this time species wise?


----------



## hornet (Sep 19, 2007)

aimong to get a few Hemilychas alexandrinus and any other lychas, Isometrus or Isometroides. Hopefully mayb even get some new species out there.


----------



## nook171 (Sep 19, 2007)

be good to see what ya get im going to blackwater soon just for a look


----------



## PhilK (Sep 19, 2007)

Would be good if we could keep Urodacus excellens. On that note, exotic scorpions are probably the only exotics I'd really like to keep. Some of those big ones are just so awesome...

Bylos caresheets I've found really informative. If I ever keep desert scorps again, I'll be using the false bottom set-up for sure. I'm a little scared of keeping them though 'cause my others only lasted a year or so.. And they just disappear from site for so long! Flinder's ranges scorp is hopefully a little better?

Hornet: what're the common names of the species you mentioned above? I'm no good at scorp. species..


----------



## hornet (Sep 19, 2007)

no common names, in the scorp world we just use scientific names. Some lychas are called marbled scorps but thats about it. Unfortunatly the best way to keep yaschenkoi they are hidden most of the time, thats why people keep them in less than ideal contitions and they dont last long. The best scorps for viewing is lychas, they are quite active, most other species are hidded most of the time. Urodacus armatus are quite surface active aswell.


----------



## Inkslinger (Sep 19, 2007)

could you post pics of what you think are the best display animals?
At the moment I am considering Liochele waigiensis)
Thankyou


----------



## hornet (Sep 19, 2007)

liocheles are very hardy and do come out sometimes but unless in a bare container will hide alot, when i kept a pair in a small tank with just 2 rocks they burrowed under them, will also hide in fake plants. If you want to obseve night is the anly time to really do it.

http://www.ento.csiro.au/education/allies/scorpionidae.html 1st pic is lychas marmoreus.
http://www.ub.ntnu.no/scorpion-files/u_armatus2.jpg armatus


----------



## PhilK (Sep 19, 2007)

Urodacus armatus look pretty wicked... Do you keep any U. elongatus, hornet? Got one coming tomorrow... Hopefully will be pretty activish...

How often do you feed your scorps?


----------



## hornet (Sep 19, 2007)

feed every few weeks or when i remeber, no elongatus


----------



## Inkslinger (Sep 19, 2007)

hornet said:


> liocheles are very hardy and do come out sometimes but unless in a bare container will hide alot, when i kept a pair in a small tank with just 2 rocks they burrowed under them, will also hide in fake plants. If you want to obseve night is the anly time to really do it.
> 
> http://www.ento.csiro.au/education/allies/scorpionidae.html 1st pic is lychas marmoreus.
> http://www.ub.ntnu.no/scorpion-files/u_armatus2.jpg armatus



was looking at setting up a black light for them and as I am a night person thats when most of my spiders are out that works, habbitat wise was looking to do more a natural enviorment rather than a bare tank.


----------



## PhilK (Sep 19, 2007)

Inkslinger said:


> was looking at setting up a black light for them and as I am a night person thats when most of my spiders are out that works, habbitat wise was looking to do more a natural enviorment rather than a bare tank.


Would love to set a blacklight up over the scorps.. but they're out so infrequently I can't see it being worth it..


----------



## hornet (Sep 19, 2007)

its not a good idea to use blacklights regulary as they do do damage with frequent use.


----------



## hornet (Sep 19, 2007)

PhilK said:


> Would love to set a blacklight up over the scorps.. but they're out so infrequently I can't see it being worth it..



depends what sp. lychas are surface active so out almost every night.


----------

